# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشکل کمال طلبی تو برنامه ریزی رو چطوری حل کنم؟

## NVIDIA

*سلام دوستان
امیدوارم حال همگی خوب و ایام به کام باشه

عنوان تاپیک گویای مشکلم هست
من چه تو برنامه ریزی چه درس خوندن خیلی کمال طلبم که همین باعث آسیب زدن بهم شده

بعنوان مثال:

فکر میکنم واسه قبولی تو رشته پزشکی که رقابت براش زیاده مجبورم تمام تستهای یه کتاب رو بزنم ... فرضا اگر منابع پایه و پیش فیزیکم جمعا 5500 تا تست دارن همش به خودم میگم چطوری طی 8 ماه حدود 5000 تا تست رو بزنم ؟ همین باعث ناامیدیم میشه
یا مثلا تصمیم گرفتم واسه زیست از الگو + iq استفاده کنم که خب این دو روی هم بالغ بر 13000 تست دارن ... وقتی یه حساب و کتاب ساده میکنم میبینم من اصلا ساعت مطالعم در اون حدی بالا نیست که بتونم همه اینا رو بزنم بخاطر همین ناامید میشم
 و ایضا برای درسی مثل قرابت فکر میکنم باید هم قرابت الگو و هم قرابت گاج رو تموم کنم ( بالغ بر 3000 تست )

علی الخصوص تو درسای حل کردنی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و محاسبات شیمی سرعتم در اون حد بالا نیست که مثلا 25 تا تست رو تو 1 ساعت بزنم و بررسی کنم...

ایا واقعا همه کسایی که پزشکی قبول شدن تمام تستای کتابارو زدن ؟ 
چطوری این مشکل رو حل کنم ؟*

----------


## LI20

منم این طوریم با 10 ساعت تقریبا بازم نمی رسم

----------


## _Sorena_

سلام 

برای هر درسی فقط یه کتاب تست رو انتخاب کن
تستای همون رو توی دو سه نوبت بزن

بعد از عید می تونی بری سراغ تستای جدید

----------


## _Sorena_

این مصاحبه رو هم بخون
ایشون شروع مطالعش از مهرماه بوده
و برای هر درس(به جز زیست) فقط از یک کتاب تست استفاده کردن

مصاحبه با رتبه 2491 کشور رشته تجربی کنکور 96 - امید محمدی

----------


## parnia-sh

*کمال طلبی رو بزارید کنار یا اگه نمیخاین بزارین کنار سرعتتون رو بالا ببرید..
اینکه ایا کسی بوده که با تک منبعی قبول شه یا اینکه همه ی تستا رو نزده باشه..اره من سراغ دارم.حتی رتبه ی زیر ۲۰۰هم اوردن(شما بگو‌زیر۱۰۰۰)
برای هر درس یک منبع کافیه...اگه یه منبع کامل کار شه خیلی بهتره..
یه نکته هم بگم...دیدم اکثر بچه های انجمن میگن که تا بهمن میخایم الگو وخیلی سبز کار کنیم بعدش بریم ایکیو..چون دوستام هستن چیزی بهشون نمیگم که ناراحت بشن..اما الان میگم ۹۹درصد نمی تونن....چجوری میخان با پایه متوسط کل الگو وخیلی سبز رو تو چهار پنج ماه ببندن..بعدش از بهمن برن ایکیو که تقریبا هرتستیش ۴_۳دقیقه وقت میبره برای بررسی ..؟؟؟؟
پس ۱-به حرف بچه های انجمن و این برنامه های رویا پردازانشون توجه نکنین: )))(بچه ها ناراحت نشین حقیقتو گفتم)
۲-تک منبعی باشین
۳-میتونم تا چن نفر مثال بزنم که همه ی منبع رو کار نکردن
۴-حتمن حتمن سرعتتون رو بالا ببرید....
۵-اگه مورد چهار نمی تونید ساعت مطالعتون رو افزایش بدین
۶-ودوباره به تاپیکای بچه های انجمن توجه نکنین: ))))*

----------


## NVIDIA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parnia-sh


کمال طلبی رو بزارید کنار یا اگه نمیخاین بزارین کنار سرعتتون رو بالا ببرید..
اینکه ایا کسی بوده که با تک منبعی قبول شه یا اینکه همه ی تستا رو نزده باشه..اره من سراغ دارم.حتی رتبه ی زیر ۲۰۰هم اوردن(شما بگو‌زیر۱۰۰۰)
برای هر درس یک منبع کافیه...اگه یه منبع کامل کار شه خیلی بهتره..
یه نکته هم بگم...دیدم اکثر بچه های انجمن میگن که تا بهمن میخایم الگو وخیلی سبز کار کنیم بعدش بریم ایکیو..چون دوستام هستن چیزی بهشون نمیگم که ناراحت بشن..اما الان میگم ۹۹درصد نمی تونن....چجوری میخان با پایه متوسط کل الگو وخیلی سبز رو تو چهار پنج ماه ببندن..بعدش از بهمن برن ایکیو که تقریبا هرتستیش ۴_۳دقیقه وقت میبره برای بررسی ..؟؟؟؟
پس ۱-به حرف بچه های انجمن و این برنامه های رویا پردازانشون توجه نکنین: )))(بچه ها ناراحت نشین حقیقتو گفتم)
۲-تک منبعی باشین
۳-میتونم تا چن نفر مثال بزنم که همه ی منبع رو کار نکردن
۴-حتمن حتمن سرعتتون رو بالا ببرید....
۵-اگه مورد چهار نمی تونید ساعت مطالعتون رو افزایش بدین
۶-ودوباره به تاپیکای بچه های انجمن توجه نکنین: ))))


سلام ممنونم از پاسختون
ببینین من الان تقریبا تو تمام درسا بجز زیست و شیمی تک منبعیم
اما یه درسی مثه فیزیک همون تک منبعش هم ۵۵۰۰ تا تست داره ( پایه خیلی سبز + پیش گاج )
اینو نمیدونم چیکار کنم*

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Sorena_


حرفاتون کاملا درسته

ولی جسارتا بنظرم برای زیست و یا حتی شیمی نمی شه تنها به یک منبع اکتفا کرد
به خصوص اگر هدف کسی رتبه های زیر ۵۰۰ باشه

مشکل اکثر بچه ها این هست ک وقت خیلی زیادی رو صرف ریاضی و فیزیک و حتی عمومی ها می کنن و دیگ وقتی زیادی برای این دو درس باقی نمی مونه

و گرنه می شه حتی دو منبع رو هم برای زیست و شیمی کامل کار کرد


.
با عرض پوزش با حرفتون کاملن مخالفم
یاسین صادقی با تک منبعی (ابی قلم چی)۸۶درصد زد
پسرخاله ی خودم فقط با مقداری از ایکیو وومقدار کمییی از الگو فکرکنم۸از۱۰یا۹از ده زد..رتبشم ۱۰۰شد
ومن خودم ازمون های قلم چی برای زیست هنوز هیچ کتابکاری ندارم وایندفعه۷۳درصد زدم...
زیست باید خودت روش خوندنت خوب باشع وخوب بخونی..وکنارش یه منبع هم داشته باشین که ایکیو خوبه یا ابی قلم چی.
وبرعکس ب نظر من برای ریاضی و فیزیک اگهههه سرعتتون بالاست دوتا منبع داشته باشین که با تستای بیشتر وایده های بهتری اشنا شین


*

----------


## LI20

> *
> .
> با عرض پوزش با حرفتون کاملن مخالفم
> یاسین صادقی با تک منبعی (ابی قلم چی)۸۶درصد زد
> پسرخاله ی خودم فقط با مقداری از ایکیو وومقدار کمییی از الگو فکرکنم۸از۱۰یا۹از ده زد..رتبشم ۱۰۰شد
> ومن خودم ازمون های قلم چی برای زیست هنوز هیچ کتابکاری ندارم وایندفعه۷۳درصد زدم...
> زیست باید خودت روش خوندنت خوب باشع وخوب بخونی..وکنارش یه منبع هم داشته باشین که ایکیو خوبه یا ابی قلم چی.
> وبرعکس ب نظر من برای ریاضی و فیزیک اگهههه سرعتتون بالاست دوتا منبع داشته باشین که با تستای بیشتر وایده های بهتری اشنا شین
> 
> ...


میشه روش خوندن زیستت رو بگی . من کلی وقت صرف درسنامه الگو میکنم  :Yahoo (21): . چطور فقط با کتاب درسی میشه 73 زد؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NVIDIA




سلام ممنونم از پاسختون
ببینین من الان تقریبا تو تمام درسا بجز زیست و شیمی تک منبعیم
اما یه درسی مثه فیزیک همون تک منبعش هم ۵۵۰۰ تا تست داره ( پایه خیلی سبز + پیش گاج )
اینو نمیدونم چیکار کنم


.
خب ببینید وقت میشه همش رو بزنید اگه هم نشه اشکالی نداره.ش ما که نمیخاین توی کنکور۱۰۰بزنین!!
مثلن فکرکنید حرکت۶۰۰تا تست داشته باشه..الان شما از اولین ازمون قلم چی تا اخرش شاید ۱۰بار یا اصلن بگین۶بارتاعید این مبحث رو باید امتحان بدین..
همه ۶۰۰تا رو که نمیخاد یدفعه بزنید..اینو پخش کنید میشه هر ازمون ۱۰۰تا تست..وطبق ویژگی شما میشه چهارتا بسته ی ۲۵تایی ..که حالا شما بگین یکساعت یا ۱/۵(که ب نظرم ۱/۵زیاده)وقت بزارین برای هر بسته...اینکه هر ازمون چهارساعت برای تست فیزیک وقت بزارین تازه کمم هست ومیتونید حتی خیلیییییی بیشتر تست بزنین...
پس مبیبیند اگه اینجوری نگاه کنید ودرست برنامه بریزین وقت میشه..*

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط LI20




میشه روش خوندن زیستت رو بگی . من کلی وقت صرف درسنامه الگو میکنم . چطور فقط با کتاب درسی میشه 73 زد؟؟


..
خود همون کتاب رو چن بار میخونم اما با دقت...نکات اضافی الکی نمیخونم...مثلن میام میگم ازموم بعدی۴۰صفحه امتحان داریم ..توی هشت روزم باید تموم شه..روزی پنج صفحشو میخونم..دوروز وقت اضاف میاد خودمتن کتاب رو مرور میکنم..*

----------


## halsey

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط LI20




میشه روش خوندن زیستت رو بگی . من کلی وقت صرف درسنامه الگو میکنم . چطور فقط با کتاب درسی میشه 73 زد؟؟


سلام اگر از این روشت جواب میگیری استفاذه کن. بدون کتاب کمک درسی نمیشه درسیو بالازد مگر اینکه شخص پایش قوی باشه یا معلمای عالی داشته باشه..تو مصاحبه های رتبه برترا هم که هس همشون کتاب کمک درسی استفاده کردن کلا تعادل جواب میده نه اینکه بگی بدون کتاب کمک درسی نه اینکه خودتو خفه کنی با کتاب کمک درسی
راستی اقای بازرگانی هم که هی مثالشو میزنن بگم برای بچه ها ایشون بهترین دبیرستان تبریز درس میخوندن پایشون قوی بوده،شرایط همه یکسان نیست که یشه یک راه رفت..!
ر.ا: استارتر سعی کن همینی ک پرنیا گفت انجام بدی ،تقسیم کن و الا هی جا میمونی استرس میگیری.تازه اگر تستارو تقسیم کنی برا خودتم بهتره هی مثلا هردفه مرور میشن مطالب برات_

----------


## _Sorena_

> *
> .
> با عرض پوزش با حرفتون کاملن مخالفم
> یاسین صادقی با تک منبعی (ابی قلم چی)۸۶درصد زد
> پسرخاله ی خودم فقط با مقداری از ایکیو وومقدار کمییی از الگو فکرکنم۸از۱۰یا۹از ده زد..رتبشم ۱۰۰شد
> ومن خودم ازمون های قلم چی برای زیست هنوز هیچ کتابکاری ندارم وایندفعه۷۳درصد زدم...
> زیست باید خودت روش خوندنت خوب باشع وخوب بخونی..وکنارش یه منبع هم داشته باشین که ایکیو خوبه یا ابی قلم چی.
> وبرعکس ب نظر من برای ریاضی و فیزیک اگهههه سرعتتون بالاست دوتا منبع داشته باشین که با تستای بیشتر وایده های بهتری اشنا شین
> 
> ...


خب ببینید فرض ما بر این هست  راجع به فردی صحبت می کنیم
ک پایه ی درسی ضعیفی داره و از مهر ماه یا نهایتا تابستان شروع کرده به خوندن

تمام این افرادی ک اسم بردین بی شک پایه ی درسیشون بسیار قوی هست
بهمین خاطر سال اخر یه منبع سبک و کم حجم مثل قلم چی رو انتخاب می کنن...اون برای بازیابی مطالب و به قول شما تسلط و افزایش سرعت؛نه یادگیری!

مثلا یاسین صادقی 
سالهای پایه برای ریاضی الگو رو کامل کار کردن...تابستان مهر و ماه رو زدن...و فقط سال چهارم ابی قلم چی رو گرفتن
برای فیزیک هم نشر الگو داشتن سال دوم و سوم....تابستون مبتکران رو هم  کار کردن
زیست نشر الگو و ابی قلم چی
و...


خود شما هم اگر اشتباه نکنم پایه درسیتون قوی هست
و اگر اون اتیش سوزی سر جلسه اتفاق نمی افتاد الان پزشک بودین: )))(sorry)

اما یکی من و یا استارتر ک خیلی وقت نیست سرشون خورده به سنگ و مطالعه رو به صورت جدی شروع کردن؛نمی شه ک از همون اول آبی رو کار کنیم با اون درسنامه های خلاصه و بیخودش و تستای کمی ک داره!

کسایی هم ک زیست رو صرفا با مطالعه ی کتاب درسی بالا می زنن
قبلش کلی تست کار کردن ک روش خوندن کتاب رو یاد گرفتن:/

در کل نمی شه برای همه یه نسخه پیچید...شرایط و پایه درسی افراد متفاوته

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط halsey



سلام اگر از این روشت جواب میگیری استفاذه کن. بدون کتاب کمک درسی نمیشه درسیو بالازد مگر اینکه شخص پایش قوی باشه یا معلمای عالی داشته باشه..تو مصاحبه های رتبه برترا هم که هس همشون کتاب کمک درسی استفاده کردن کلا تعادل جواب میده نه اینکه بگی بدون کتاب کمک درسی نه اینکه خودتو خفه کنی با کتاب کمک درسی
راستی اقای بازرگانی هم که هی مثالشو میزنن بگم برای بچه ها ایشون بهترین دبیرستان تبریز درس میخوندن پایشون قوی بوده،شرایط همه یکسان نیست که یشه یک راه رفت..!
ر.ا: استارتر سعی کن همینی ک پرنیا گفت انجام بدی ،تقسیم کن و الا هی جا میمونی استرس میگیری.تازه اگر تستارو تقسیم کنی برا خودتم بهتره هی مثلا هردفه مرور میشن مطالب برات


.
والا من که بد ترین دبیر زیست داشتمخودت میخوندی بهتر بود
منم نظرم تعادله..اکثرن با کتاب کمک درسی نتیجه میگیرن
اما اینکه بخوان کل وقتشون رو صرف درسنامه الگو کنن کار اشتباهیه..یه چیزدیگه من چن باری درسنامه الگو خوندم اون قدیما..خیلی اشتباه داشت-____-میخونید حواستون باشه..
واینکه با یه نظر دیگتم موافقماینکه روش خودتون رو برید اگه میبیند نتیجه میگیرید: )))بقیه رو بیخیال: ))یه روش برای همه جواب نمیده*

----------


## LI20

> _
> سلام اگر از این روشت جواب میگیری استفاذه کن. بدون کتاب کمک درسی نمیشه درسیو بالازد مگر اینکه شخص پایش قوی باشه یا معلمای عالی داشته باشه..تو مصاحبه های رتبه برترا هم که هس همشون کتاب کمک درسی استفاده کردن کلا تعادل جواب میده نه اینکه بگی بدون کتاب کمک درسی نه اینکه خودتو خفه کنی با کتاب کمک درسی
> راستی اقای بازرگانی هم که هی مثالشو میزنن بگم برای بچه ها ایشون بهترین دبیرستان تبریز درس میخوندن پایشون قوی بوده،شرایط همه یکسان نیست که یشه یک راه رفت..!
> ر.ا: استارتر سعی کن همینی ک پرنیا گفت انجام بدی ،تقسیم کن و الا هی جا میمونی استرس میگیری.تازه اگر تستارو تقسیم کنی برا خودتم بهتره هی مثلا هردفه مرور میشن مطالب برات_


الگو کار می کنم ولی خداییش این کتاب یه جوریه . هفته قبل یدونه تست از گوارش بررسی کردم از ای کیو تو نت دیدم اتفاقی واقعا خیلی خوب بود فک می کنم یاد گیری با تست رو بیشتر می پسندم . هر چند کلی هزینه کردم و الگو ها همشو خریدم ولی واقعا می خوام بزرام کنار و فصل های باقی مونده رو ای کیو کار کنم . می خواستم بعد الگو ای کیو کار کنم ولی به قول پرنیا اصن وقت نمی شه تازه سال قبل کلی از فصل هارو با الگو کار کردم . مرسی از نظرت

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Sorena_


خب ببینید فرض ما بر این هست  راجع به فردی صحبت می کنیم
ک پایه ی درسی ضعیفی داره و از مهر ماه یا نهایتا تابستان شروع کرده به خوندن

تمام این افرادی ک اسم بردین بی شک پایه ی درسیشون بسیار قوی هست
بهمین خاطر سال اخر یه منبع سبک و کم حجم مثل قلم چی رو انتخاب می کنن...اون برای بازیابی مطالب و به قول شما تسلط و افزایش سرعت؛نه یادگیری!

مثلا یاسین صادقی 
سالهای پایه برای ریاضی الگو رو کامل کار کردن...تابستان مهر و ماه رو زدن...و فقط سال چهارم ابی قلم چی رو گرفتن
برای فیزیک هم نشر الگو داشتن سال دوم و سوم....تابستون مبتکران رو هم  کار کردن
زیست نشر الگو و ابی قلم چی
و...


خود شما هم اگر اشتباه نکنم پایه درسیتون قوی هست
و اگر اون اتیش سوزی سر جلسه اتفاق نمی افتاد الان پزشک بودین: )))(sorry)

اما یکی من و یا استارتر ک خیلی وقت نیست سرشون خورده به سنگ و مطالعه رو به صورت جدی شروع کردن؛نمی شه ک از همون اول آبی رو کار کنیم با اون درسنامه های خلاصه و بیخودش و تستای کمی ک داره!

کسایی هم ک زیست رو صرفا با مطالعه ی کتاب درسی بالا می زنن
قبلش کلی تست کار کردن ک روش خوندن کتاب رو یاد گرفتن:/

در کل نمی شه برای همه یه نسخه پیچید...شرایط و پایه درسی افراد متفاوته


.
اهان الان با حرفاتون کاملن موافقم
ببینید من نمیگم درسنامه خونده نشه..اما نه اینکه کل وقت رو بگیره..فوقش ی مرور چشمی..یادگیری با تست خیلی بهتره..
الان ببینید همین یاسین صادقی برای درسای فیزیک و ریاضی چقد تنوع منبع داره!!(گرچه یاسین واقعن هم باهوش بود هم پایه درسیش خیلی خوب بود)
واینکه من توی همه ی درسا که پایه قوی نداشتم..منم دوم دبیرستان زیست رو ۳۰میزدم ..وقتی رسیدیم ب فصل ۶دوم زیست.تازه فهمیدم زیست اصلن چی هست-____- بچه ها باید ببینن اگه توی درسی درصدشون ضعیفه..مشکلشون چی هس؟!اما اکثر بچه ها همون روش قبلی رو ادامه میدن://ودوباره درصد کم میگیرن!!
درکل من وکسایی که پایمون قویه...همیشه قوی نبوده..کار کردیم که قوی شده.
.
اتش سوزی هم که بدشانسی بود: ((*

----------


## LI20

> خب ببینید فرض ما بر این هست  راجع به فردی صحبت می کنیم
> ک پایه ی درسی ضعیفی داره و از مهر ماه یا نهایتا تابستان شروع کرده به خوندن
> 
> تمام این افرادی ک اسم بردین بی شک پایه ی درسیشون بسیار قوی هست
> بهمین خاطر سال اخر یه منبع سبک و کم حجم مثل قلم چی رو انتخاب می کنن...اون برای بازیابی مطالب و به قول شما تسلط و افزایش سرعت؛نه یادگیری!
> 
> مثلا یاسین صادقی 
> سالهای پایه برای ریاضی الگو رو کامل کار کردن...تابستان مهر و ماه رو زدن...و فقط سال چهارم ابی قلم چی رو گرفتن
> برای فیزیک هم نشر الگو داشتن سال دوم و سوم....تابستون مبتکران رو هم  کار کردن
> ...


شما منبع زیستتون چیه؟ و معمولا چن درصد میزنین؟

----------


## Pasteur

تست مضربی بزنید ، یعنی مثلا 1113 1116 1119 و الی آخر 
این طور هم به بودجه آزمون می رسید و هم کل مبحث رو تحت پوشش قرار دادین...
برای دوره های جبرانی و جمع بندی هم تست تازه برای کار کردن دارین البته مرور تست های مهم و غلط قبل هم فراموش نشه.

----------


## Aseydreza

قضیه آتش سوزی سر آزمون چیه؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aseydreza


قضیه آتش سوزی سر آزمون چیه؟؟


.
حوزه ی کنکورمن امسال سر جلسه کنکور اتیش گرفت: (((*

----------


## Aseydreza

> *
> .
> حوزه ی کنکورمن امسال سر جلسه کنکور اتیش گرفت: (((*


یعنی همه همین مشکلو داشتن تو حوزه شما؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aseydreza


یعنی همه همین مشکلو داشتن تو حوزه شما؟؟


.
خب اره دیگه کل حوزه دچار اتیش شد وهمه خراب کردن
جوری که مدرسه ما که مدرسه تیزهوشان شهر بود فقط ی پزشکی داد اونم شهر دور..وهمه موندن.: ((*

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

فک کنم همه این مشکل دارن  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## محمد آذری

موضوعاتی که بالای 100 تست دارند مضرب دهی بزن ،هم پیشرفتت خودتو شگفت زده میکنه هم میبینی کل مباحث اون فصل یه بار دوره شد ،مثلا سینیتک خیلی سبز 400 تا تست داره مثلا 3/10 رو بزن یعنی 3،13،23،... ،سری زد رو هم بزن ، کمال طلبیت هم از بین میره ، میبنی واقعا داری یاد میگیری.من خودم کمال طلبی درسیم خیلی شدید بود ، با این روش خیلی تونستم حلش کنم، میتونی مباحث رو هم مخلوط کنی ، مثلا تو فیزیک گاج نقری من 6/10 بردار و انرژی رو با هم زدم،هم ذهنم خسته نمیشه از موضوع ، هم بازدهم بالا رفته ، توی این آزمون گزینه ی دو هم با این که تونسته بودم حدود 3 تا دهم از سینتیک بزنم از خیلی سبز یه غلط حفظی از سینتیک داشتم یه نزده ی مسیله که اونم بدلیل خستگی آزمون بود،البته نکته ی مهم تو مضربی زدن اینه که حتما حتما حتما حتما کتابی که باهاش تست میزنی تست های سخت و آسون رو یه جا داشته باشه،مثلا از مبتکران واجب  شیمی مضربی زدن ممکنه نتیجه ی خوبی نداشته باشه(متاسفانه تجربه کردم).

----------


## khansar

> *سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم حال همگی خوب و ایام به کام باشه
> 
> عنوان تاپیک گویای مشکلم هست
> من چه تو برنامه ریزی چه درس خوندن خیلی کمال طلبم که همین باعث آسیب زدن بهم شده
> 
> بعنوان مثال:
> 
> فکر میکنم واسه قبولی تو رشته پزشکی که رقابت براش زیاده مجبورم تمام تستهای یه کتاب رو بزنم ... فرضا اگر منابع پایه و پیش فیزیکم جمعا 5500 تا تست دارن همش به خودم میگم چطوری طی 8 ماه حدود 5000 تا تست رو بزنم ؟ همین باعث ناامیدیم میشه
> ...


دوست عزیز منم مشکل شمارو داشتم.یه سری از دوستان فکر میکنن طراح که میگه فیزیک مفهومی شده یعنی باید کل تست های مثلا ای کیو و الگو رو بزنن.تا اسم دی وی دی میاد همه میگن دی وی دی کلاهبرداریه .ولی کسی نمیگه کتاب کمک اموزشی کلاهبردارن چون فک میکنن 6000هزار تا تست الزامات زدن بالای 50 هست .ببنید مفهومی یعنی فهمیدنی یعنی درک مطلب .کتاب رو بفهمید حالا به هر وسیله ای تست هم به اندازه بزنید و مرور کنید مطلب رو .تقصیر ما نیست .موسسات کمک اموزشی اونقدر کنکور رو برای ما سخت کرده که ازش میترسیم.کمک اموزشی خوبه .ولی به شرطی که بدوینم چطور ازش استفاده کنیم.ایا 10000تا تست واقع ازیاد نیست؟فکر نمیکنید اون مولف یه مقدارم جیبش رو اولویت قرار داده تا موفقیت ما؟؟؟؟؟امیدوارم منظورم رو درست رسونده باشم.باید مفهومی یخونیم .همه تستا احتیاج نیست.باید در حد نیاز تست زد .درحدی که مطلب خوب جا بیفته.اول خودمون مثال بزنیم و سوال طرح کنیم . برای خودمون تدریسش کنیم .وتست بزنیم  و مرور کنیم تست هم به اندازه باید زد .که خودمون می فهمیم احتیاجه .من خودمم وسواس داشتم ولی اینو بدویند وسواس بمب نابودی موفقیته.کتب کمک اموزشی اکثرا تست زیاد ریختن توی کتابا برای سود اوری خودشون نه منافع ما.این همه تست بعضی وقتا دانش اموز رو دلزده میکنه .باید مفاهیم رو خوب فهمید

----------


## ZAPATA

یه هفته درس بخونی حساب کار دستت میاد
 چشت به واقعیت باز میشه و دیگه دنبال کمال و جمال نمیری  :Yahoo (4): 
............
البته میشه رفت دنبال کمال .... ولی باید دست پُر باشه ...
با دست خالی پشگل هم بهت نمیدن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): 
............

----------

